# Diagnostique pour iMac G4 'Tournesol'



## sylxjb (28 Août 2013)

Bonjour tous le monde,
je suis un étudiant de 20 ans et je répare des mac à mes heures perdues.
Je travaille actuellement sur un iMac G4 Tournesol 17'', 1,25GHz PPC, 256 Mo , DD 80Go
-Lorsque je démarre le mac normalement j'arrive jusqu'au bureau, tout fonctionne parfaitement pendant 1-2 min et après il freeze, clavier et souris ne répondent plus mais j'au toujours le bureau a l'écran, je peux le laisser comme ca des heures, ca ne change rien.
-Rien de bien différent en mode verbose. 
-En mode sigle user je rentre la commande fsck -yf, le debut du test s'effectue puis des ligne et des lignes apparaissent pour finir avec un panic : we are hanging here. édit : en réessayant le fsck, the volume appears to be ok 
-En mode sans extensions le mac démarre et peut tourner plus d'une heure sans freeze mais des que je le fais travailler (j'ai lancé iphoto) j'ai le rideau gris qui apparait avec en différentes langues le message veuillez redémarrer votre ordinateur&#8230;
-le DD fonctionne puisque j'ai récupérer des fichier en mode target

Alors, quel est votre diagnostique?
(n'hésitez pas a me demander plus d'infos, j'ai surement du oublier quelques détails)


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2013)

IL faudrait lire les rapports de log dans la console (et aussi le panic.log  qui s'enregistre lors du "rideau gris") après avoir redémarré pour voir ce qu'il indique comme erreurs lors des freezes ou du plantage complet


----------



## sylxjb (28 Août 2013)

le demarrage est vraiment aléatoire. J'ai essayé de redémarrer normalement et cette fois j'ai eu le 'bong' suivit de 3 bips et l'ecran est resté noir, je ne sais pas trop ce que ca signifie
En safe mode j'ai le bong sans les 3 bips mais l'ecran reste noir


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2013)

3 bips signifient qu'aucun banc mémoire n'a passé le test de démarrage avec succès

Y'a un pb avec la mémoire installée (ça peut être la barrette accessible sous le capot, ou la barrette nécessitant de démonter la 1/2 sphère pour y accéder)


----------



## sylxjb (28 Août 2013)

il n'y a pas de barrette sous le capot donc j'ai remonté la demi sphère. J'ai juste enlever et remis la barrette de mémoire mais j'ai toujours les 3 bips. J'ai essayé avec une ram d'imac G5 ppc (je pense pas que ce soient les memes) mais j'ai encore les 3 bips


----------



## r e m y (28 Août 2013)

Alors il faudrait trouver une autre barrette 256 Mo pour remplacer celle en place et refaire des tests

Les 3bips sont formels: aucun banc mémoire n'a passé les tests avec succès


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> IL faudrait lire les rapports de log dans la console (et aussi le panic.log  qui s'enregistre lors du "rideau gris") après avoir redémarré pour voir ce qu'il indique comme erreurs lors des freezes ou du plantage complet


et reperer d'eventuelles lignes dependencies,s'il y en a dans le panic.log ( pas toujours)   qui pointent les coupables

et faire un Appe hardware test


----------



## sylxjb (28 Août 2013)

alors j'ai réussi a demarrer en safe mode, le pb de ram c'est vraiement tres aléatoire. Et comment je fais le hardware test sur tiger? en redémarrant sur D?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Août 2013)

c'est un G4
l' AHT est donc sur un des cd-dvd GRIS


----------



## Link1993 (28 Août 2013)

a part la memoire, et si c'etait par exemple un soucis avec la carte graphique ? a par le symptôme des 3 bips, j'avais eu ca sur mon ibook G4.

Mais il est vrai que le coup des 3 bips est etrange...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2013)

Là, je viens de lire, et ça me fait penser à un iMac G4 qui aurait été ouvert, puis refermé sans qu'il soit réappliqué de la pâte thermique sur les contacts de transfert du caloduc &#8230; Ça sent le sapin, c't'histoire


----------



## Link1993 (28 Août 2013)

Pas bete, j'y avais pas pensé ! ...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je viens de lire, et ça me fait penser à un iMac G4 qui aurait été ouvert, puis refermé sans qu'il soit réappliqué de la pâte thermique sur les contacts de transfert du caloduc  Ça sent le sapin, c't'histoire


 un classique
Ca me rappelle d'anciens fils où des bricoleurs un poil impulsifs affirmaient
_'j'ai po mis de pate thermique et ca roule_
on avait beau leur expliquer qu'ils avaient tort et que ce n'était qu'une question de temps avant les "surprises" ( mauvaises, très mauvaises...)


----------



## sylxjb (30 Août 2013)

Merci a tous pour vos réponses 
Maintenant j'arrive a démarrer et a travailler sur le mac en safe mode. Par contre je n'ai pas les cd gris d'origine donc pas de aht.
Oui j'ai bien ouvert l'imac pour faire un peu de nettoyage (a presque 10 ans y'avait besoin) mais j'ai biensur remis de la pate thermique toute neuve. Mais les problèmes a cause de l'absence de pate thermique sur le caloduc c'est seulement a long terme non?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

sylxjb a dit:


> les problèmes a cause de l'absence de pate thermique sur le caloduc c'est seulement a long terme non?



Disons "à plus ou moins long terme", ça peut prendre quelques semaines ou quelques mois, mais es-tu certain qu'il n'avait pas déjà été ouvert puis refermé sans cette précaution par son possesseur précédent ?


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2013)

J'ai l'AHT du 700 si tu veux tester ?


----------



## sylxjb (30 Août 2013)

oui je suis sur qu'il n'a jamais été ouvert puisqu'il était a mon papi et il l'avait acheté neuf. Quand il a commencé a merder il a acheté un nouvel iMac et j'ai récupéré celui la pour voir ce qui ne va pas. Et parfois quand je le démarre, l'écran enfin plutôt le gpu déconne avec plein de petits traits a l'écran qui sont mobiles. @Invité : l'aht n'est pas censé être propre a chaque ordi?


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2013)

sylxjb a dit:


> @Invité : l'aht n'est pas censé être propre a chaque ordi?



Normalement oui, ou presque.
Mais là, suffit de graver et de tester. Mais tu fais comme tu le sens


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Normalement oui, ou presque.
> Mais là, suffit de graver et de tester. Mais tu fais comme tu le sens



Non, pour avoir testé (j'ai aussi l'AHT du 700), je peux te dire qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur les modèles "USB2".


----------



## Invité (30 Août 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pour avoir testé (j'ai aussi l'AHT du 700), je peux te dire qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur les modèles "USB2".



Ah oui, c'est vrai que les modèles suivants sont dotés de l'Usb2 :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Août 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Ah oui, c'est vrai que les modèles suivants sont dotés de l'Usb2 :rose:



Enfin, ceux de la troisième génération (c'est le cas du 1,25 Ghz à priori), pour la seconde (USB1 encore), le n'ai pas testé.


----------



## Link1993 (30 Août 2013)

sylxjb a dit:


> Et parfois quand je le démarre, l'écran enfin plutôt le gpu déconne avec plein de petits traits a l'écran qui sont mobiles



J'avais ça sur mon iBook aussi... c'était lié a la carte graphique, et ses soucis de soudure...

Au cas ou : le câble de l'écran était nickel !


----------

